# Replaced Tires



## tcc03 (Jan 18, 2009)

We just bought our '07 21rs a couple of weeks ago, as we upgraded from a pup. It's in great condition inside and out and was used very little by the previous owners. Being that this is our first TT, and first time we've had to worry about a state inspection, I decided to go ahead and replace the tires before inspection, since the original tires (one in particular) had several cracks, and since we plan on taking several trips this year with our new toy, I didn't want to take any chances with blowouts. Did some research both here and online, and decided to order 4 new Maxxis. Will feel much more at ease on the first trip with a new set of tires and a fresh inspection. This site has been great so far, and I appreciate the wealth of information here!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Good idea. Cheap insurance in my opinion. Since you dont know the history of the tires like were they run low on air or were they left uncovered so the sun can eat them up. Happy camping.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Good plan, I ended up getting new tires in the middle of a 3,000 mile trip and it was a big hassle. Much easier to do before you ever start. Have fun with your new trailer. Except for tire problems mine has been great.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

tcc03- I don't have much experience with trailer tires. Is there a specific tire rating or model that is best for Outbacks? Does Maxxis have it's own web site? I have only found sites for dealers? Thank you.


----------



## tcc03 (Jan 18, 2009)

You can check out http://www.maxxis.com/ for the trailer tires, Alaska Pflock. I wound up getting mine from http://www.discounttire.com. I'm not sure what the "best" tires for the Outback would be, but there is some good info on the discounttire.com website under the "trailer tire facts" section that helped me make my decision. I researched several different brands, and ultimately decided to go with the Maxxis. I ordered them on Sunday, and they arrived today. Getting them mounted next week when I drop the Outback off for inspection. Good luck!


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

tcc03- Thanks for the info.


----------

